# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box Motorola Pack V1.1 (31/07/2016) Check More Inside

## mohamed73

Falcon Box / Miracle Key Moto Pack V1.1    
News 
  Quote: Added 
Motorola Partition Read Support
- Read Any Single Partition 
Motorola Sprint Unlocking New Method (No Root Needed) 
- Read Msl/spc While Unlock 
New Method for Frp Unlock by Ap Fastboot
- (Need unlocked Bootloadder) 
Motorola Fix Software/baseband Errors
- Ability to flash single partition without flashing full rom (Just Select Rom Zip) 
Motorola Boot Repair for MSM8226,MSM8626,MSM8926 **Beta
Select "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008" for process 
Added More Details while bootloader unlocking
Fixed Motorola Sim Unlock
Fixed .xml Flashing
Improved .zip Flashing
Improved Script Generator 
More To Come.... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Motorola Pack Features
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Motorola Qualcomm Devices 
Read Device Info 
Normal Mode
Ap Fastboot Mode
Diag Mode 
Simlocks
Direct Unlock Most Moto Qcom Devices
Direct Unlock Most Moto Sprint Devices
Reset Security  
Imei Repair 2 Methods
Moto Method 
Generic Qcom Method 
Read Qcn
Write Qcn 
Read Efs
Restore Efs
Reset Efs 
Moto Mtk Android Devices 
Imei Repair
Direct Unlock   
Misc Tab 
Frp Reset 
2 MEthods (Need usb Debug - NoRoot Needed) 
Enable Diag (Need Root) 
Factory Reset 
Normal Mode
Fastmode Mode 
Reset Screen locks 
Normal Mode / Custom Recovery Mode 
One Click Reboot tool 
Bootloader Tool 
Get Unlock Data
Relock
Unlock  
Factory Flasher 
Ability to Direct  Flash Factory Firmwares
Zip or Firmware xml Files
Ability to Select Partitions   
Ability to Generate Flashing Script* Worlds first
Firmware zip or xml to bat  
Manual Flasher with Erase and boot options
Sideload and Recovery mode flasher  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Important Note : Download Update and Extract in Moto Pack Folder 
If you Are Using for First Time Download Moto Pack V1.0 Installer First* 
Some Surprises on the Way

----------

